# Daylight Saving Time Change



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of the world, but myself, my wife and several other people I talked to have all been really, really, really feeling the effects of the DST change this year.

And, of course, this got me to thinking.

I noticed that I have been having more trouble since they extended the DST from March to November. Used to be DST was in effect from May to September, then got move to April to October, and most recently to March through November.

Now, I started wondering that if when the changes back and forth where NOT that obvious, our circadian rhythms could adjust more easily, but that the changes in the light/dark daylight ratio being more radical makes it more difficult for our circadian rhythm to adjust.

Anybody else having a little harder time adjusting this year?

Ralph

"It's not nice to fool Mother Nature!" Or smart!


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I always have a hard time adjusting. I wish the time would stay the same year around, the way it is in the summertime.

Just out of curiosity, what is the purpose of daylight savings time?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

ANewman said:


> I always have a hard time adjusting. I wish the time would stay the same year around, the way it is in the summertime.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the purpose of daylight savings time?


Uhhhh.... Good question!

So here's some answers:

"DST is a change in the standard time with the purpose of making better use of daylight and conserving energy." (http://www.timeanddate.com/time/dst/history.html)

"Putting clocks forward benefits retailing, sports, and other activities that exploit sunlight after working hours,[3] but can cause problems for evening entertainment and for other activities tied to the sun (such as farming) or to darkness (such as fireworks shows).[4][5] Although some early proponents of DST aimed to reduce evening use of incandescent lighting (formerly a primary use of electricity[6]), modern heating and cooling usage patterns differ greatly, and research about how DST currently affects energy use is limited or contradictory." (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time)

http://vpcalendar.net/what-is-the-point-of-daylight-savings-time.html

In other words, it's a mind game to fool people into getting up an hour earlier.

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We're having a tough time of it for some reason this year.

It got changed by Bush as part of an Energy Bill. It was suppose to save money but ended up costing Corporations millions in recalibrating crap. I think his intentions were good but I didn't quite work out as well as he was lead to believe.

http://www.timetemperature.com/tzus/daylight_saving_time_extended.shtml

"On Monday August 8, 2005 President Bush signed into law a broad energy bill (Energy Policy Act of 2005) that extended Daylight Saving Time by four weeks beginning in 2007. The provisions of the bill called for Daylight Saving Time to begin three weeks earlier on the second Sunday in March and end one week later on the first Sunday in November. Previously, Daylight Saving Time started on the first Sunday in April and ended on the last Sunday in October. The provisions took effect on March 11, 2007.

While polls indicated most people favored extending Daylight Saving Time, there were opponents who fought against the extension. The airline industry said it would cost millions of dollars to change schedules and some school systems had concerns that students would be waiting for the bus in darkness in the mornings. There were also many proponents of extending Daylight Saving Time, including operators of golf courses, theme parks and businesses providing outdoor activities. 
*Extending Daylight Saving Time Proponents argued:*
Energy Savings - will possibly save 100,000 barrels of oil daily. People will turn interior and exterior lights on later in the day which will save electricity. Lighting for evening sports events can be turned on one hour later.
Recreation - people will have more time to enjoy outdoor activities such as golf, tennis and theme parks.
Farming - many farmers work part time and will have an extra hour to work after they arrive home.* Full time farmers may not benefit.*

*Extending Daylight Saving Time Opponents argued:*
School Children - will possibly wait in the pitch dark for the school bus. Example, in Louisville, Kentucky sunrise will occur at 8:01 on March 11, 2007, however, Louisville schools currently begin classes at 7:40 for middle and high school.

Business - the airline industry claims it will cost millions of dollars to adjust schedules

Computers, Clocks and Gadgets - many electronic devices automatically adjust for day light saving time. Some of these devices will show incorrect times. Some computer software will have to be reprogrammed"


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I think Indiana is one rime, all the time......

My wife calls it...'The mole zone'

I call it dumb.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Went to bed Saturday night. Phone automatically reset time. Woke up. Hit the ground running.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

ARD Farm said:


> I think Indiana is one rime, all the time......
> 
> My wife calls it...'The mole zone'
> 
> I call it dumb.


Indiana used to be normal and stay one time all the time, but we had to get progressive to join the rest of the regressive nation. Dark at 6 and I am dead by 9. Better than the year my county decided to go CST and it was pitch black dark at 4:30 pm in the depths of winter. Talk about depressing!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

ANewman said:


> I always have a hard time adjusting.* I wish the time would stay the same year around,* the way it is in the summertime.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the purpose of daylight savings time?


I don't care if they call sun-up on Jan. 1, 2015 12:00 midnight....then ......*LEAVE IT THE HELL ALONE!!! *

There are only so many hours & minutes in a day, depending on the time of year / season. Business...and people...will adjust accordingly!


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

After trying to explain to an old Indian, DST, he replied, only the government could cut a foot off of the top of a quilt and sew it to the bottom and think they gained a foot!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

The reason we have it is because Washington politicians wanted another hour to play golf after "work". I think thats about it.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Went to bed Saturday night. Phone automatically reset time. Woke up. Hit the ground running.


I see you are living up to your screen name...

I don't like it at all in as much as I have a few wind up (chain weight) grandfather clocks in the house that are a continuous PITA to just get close to being synchronized (I've grown accustomed to 'chime time' being over a couple minute spread). The along comes the time change, I have to stop the clocks and wait for time to 'catch up' to my analog babies and start them again.

Cell phones are great (have an Iphone). It changes time zones when travelling, automatically.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Indiana used to be normal and stay one time all the time, but we had to get progressive to join the rest of the regressive nation. Dark at 6 and I am dead by 9. Better than the year my county decided to go CST and it was pitch black dark at 4:30 pm in the depths of winter. Talk about depressing!


Yep, but actually a few counties to the west of us decided to follow Chicago time, used to be great in my younger days, date a girl from the next county and it actually gave us an extra hour out. Got a little older and once last call came at 3:30am just cross the county line and get an extra hour of drinkie time.

But yah, always freaks me out when we stay in Chicago the night before catching a flight, dark at 4:30. England's the same way in the winter, full dark before 5pm.

Personally the time change in the summer actually costs our small town some business. I used to be able to bale hay till maybe 8pm at the latest, gave me an hour to grab a shower and get in town to grab a bite before the kitchens closed, now don't stand a chance of it with it not getting dark till 10. If people want an "extra" hour of daylight, then start work an hour earlier and leave the damn clocks alone. Golf courses might like the time change, but it's about killing the last few drive ins we have left in the area.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sure has made me tired this year for some reason


----------

